# Marquez-Alvarado Preliminary Undercard (Featuring OSCAR VALDEZ) Live Stream NOW



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...iateId=&fight_key=2014_05_17_marquez_alvarado

EDIT:

Link for Part 2

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...iateId=&fight_key=2014_05_17_marquez_alvarado


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

What time does the Marquez fight start?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

In how many hours?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> In how many hours?


The main card is at 10:15 EST, so, in 3 and a half hours roughly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol the DJ playing some original shit


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The main card is at 10:15 EST, so, in 3 and a half hours roughly.


Mushas gracias. How do u see this fight going?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> In how many hours?


4 hours, I would say.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Mushas gracias. How do u see this fight going?


Competitive affair in which JMM wins a decision. But I'll be nervous.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Some Wildcard gym prospect just got his ass beat.
(Russian dude, Former kick boxer)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Some Wildcard gym prospect just got his ass beat.
> (Russian dude, Former kick boxer)


The white dude with the bloody nose making his debut? Or the dude dropped by a body shot in the first in the fight after that one?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The white dude with the bloody nose making his debut? Or the dude dropped by a body shot in the first in the fight after that one?


Bloody nose dude, Zamudio Provo's trainer handles him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Bloody nose dude, Zamudio Provo's trainer handles him


I did see him there! Makes sense he's from the WC.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice KO, working the uppercuts on the inside.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wrapping up:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this the last fight of the undercard?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

is valdez on the main card


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> is valdez on the main card


Nah... He is gonna be on the prelim to the HBO card on the top rank site.
It starts right now @6.

Also Diego Magdaleno will be on the prelim aswell.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nah... He is gonna be on the prelim to the HBO card on the top rank site.
> It starts right now @6.
> 
> Also Diego Magdaleno will be on the prelim aswell.


It seems to have just ended, I'm confused

EDIT: Oh it's on the part 2 link.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great round for Valdez. Staying responsible and letting that right hand go well.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit!
I've ended up able to watch this because my daughter just stayed at her mum's but I've got no coca-cola left!
Anyone fancy going to the 24 hour shop for me?
@Bogotazo,I'm going to PM you to explain why tonight's a bad night.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this the RbR, @Bogotazo?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Is this the RbR, @Bogotazo?


No not really.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

What's happening with the shops here lads?
I'm not asking to rob the store FFS guys!
Just six cans of coke.I have decent hash here !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No not really.


Oh, may as well be. Unless one has been made between now and me coming on here, I didnt' see one. Anyways, Boxnation has Timothy Bradley as a commentator.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, may as well be. Unless one has been made between now and me coming on here, I didnt' see one. Anyways, Boxnation has Timothy Bradley as a commentator.


Yep.

Valdez landing some quality shots, this Theon Greyjoy fella looks quite tough.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

As Larry Merchant is noting, he throws all different types of right hands.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fight is stopped! TKO!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fight is stopped! TKO!!


Wow, did you see that Cotto/Martinez promo? Beautiful! Loved seeing them throw the same shots they were hitting opponents with. Absolutely beautiful promo! :happy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a perfect fight for Valdez.A few rounds in the bag against a better opponent is so much better than early KO 's against unworthy opponents.
Very happy with that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Loved watching Diego Magdaleno back then on Solo Boxeo.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Since working with Joel Diaz Magdaleno is sitting down on his shots a bit more.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, did you see that Cotto/Martinez promo? Beautiful! Loved seeing them throw the same shots they were hitting opponents with. Absolutely beautiful promo! :happy


Is it a new one? I've seen them circulate a few on Top Rank channels before.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck youse!

I 'll go to the shop myself.
Y'all far too faggoty to walk the streets of Glasgow at 3AM.
I'll fucking remember this! @Hatesrats. @Bogotazo and the rest.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Fuck youse!
> 
> I 'll go to the shop myself.
> Y'all far too faggoty to walk the streets of Glasgow at 3AM.
> I'll fucking remember this! @*Hatesrats*. @*Bogotazo* and the rest.


:lol: :good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Is it a new one? I've seen them circulate a few on Top Rank channels before.


I'm assuming because I've never seen it before. It shows Martinez throwing the same shot he knocked-out Paul Williams, I think. It also shows the huge body-punch Cotto hit Rodriguez with. I don't know if you've seen it before.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm assuming because I've never seen it before. It shows Martinez throwing the same shot he knocked-out Paul Williams, I think. It also shows the huge body-punch Cotto hit Rodriguez with. I don't know if you've seen it before.


Naw I'll have to check it out.



PityTheFool said:


> Fuck youse!
> 
> I 'll go to the shop myself.
> Y'all far too faggoty to walk the streets of Glasgow at 3AM.
> I'll fucking remember this! @Hatesrats. @Bogotazo and the rest.


:rofl


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sucks that Diego Magdaleno was cursed with the pillow fists.
(His lil' bro Jessie got the KO power)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice to see a chilean boxer, he is getting beat though, impressive round by Diego.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Naw I'll have to check it out.
> 
> :rofl


I found it. Took a while:






It might not be new, though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@Bogotazo any idea on how many undercards hbo will broadcast


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Nice to see a chilean boxer, he is getting beat though, impressive round by Diego.


D. Magdaleno will NEVER be a banger like his brother Jessie but I have noticed a change in him since joining the Joel Diaz camp. (He opens up more)


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*Bogotazo* any idea on how many undercards hbo will broadcast


2 fights on the HBO telecast bro...
Pistol Vs. Aydin
Marquez Vs. Alvarado


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> D. Magdaleno will NEVER be a banger like his brother Jessie but I have noticed a change in him since joining the Joel Diaz camp. (He opens up more)


It looks like he's actually turning his punches more. Some sick body-shots. They sound hard. Dude, he was crude as fuck when he started back on Solo Boxeo. Absolute pillow-fists. He's looking like he's really improving now, though. He's looking good actually. I haven't seen him after his loss to the Puerto Rican (name just ran away from me).


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> 2 fights on the HBO telecast bro...
> Pistol Vs. Aydin
> Marquez Vs. Alvarado


thanks JUANtard hero Hatesrats


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It looks like he's actually turning his punches more. Some sick body-shots. They sound hard. Dude, he was crude as fuck when he started back on Solo Boxeo. Absolute pillow-fists. He's looking like he's really improving now, though. He's looking good actually. I haven't seen him after his loss to the Puerto Rican (name just ran away from me).


Rocky Martinez....
Diego was robbed in that one, IMO


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> thanks JUANtard hero Hatesrats


:good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @Bogotazo any idea on how many undercards hbo will broadcast


Not a clue, might be just one or maybe even none.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I found it. Took a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There it is. Might have seen it once quickly. Cool concept.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Magdaleno needs to take a high-profile fight. Maybe Magdaleno/Bryan Vazquez? Would be a good fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bunce mentioning the marquez and hamed situation.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay HBO commentary now! :happy


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

WAR Aydin!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

There's almost no chance that this one isn't a stinker. Aydin sucks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO is officially the "other" fight network.
How the mighty of fallen.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Aydin wins this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This guy is coming in to Tina Turner? Pathetic. I hope this is a decent fight, but it seems terrible already.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> There's almost no chance that this one isn't a stinker. *Aydin sucks*.


this. why do they keep putting this bum on televised cards?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> :lol: :good





Bogotazo said:


> Naw I'll have to check it out.
> 
> :rofl


For you two and my other "friends" who I thought had my back @Hands of Iron @turbotime;

Who needs ya? :suicide








[/URL][/IMG]

I only got Pepsi,but was consoled by the fact that I assaulted and robbed a beggar and used his money in the shop and there's some change for manana as well:smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> This guy is coming in to Tina Turner? Pathetic. I hope this is a decent fight, but it seems terrible already.


Didn't Lennox and that shitty brit with the monicle come out to tina Turner Simply the best?
I chalk that up to the euro in him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Polish glass is shattering. LOL


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And that's the very robe Stallone wore in Rocky II.
The Chinese woman who sold me it on ebay swore on all her daughter's lives so it must be true.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Postol on queer-street!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO punh stats don't even show the punched Aydin lands. LOL.

Why do we have Lederman and Weisfeld scoring.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Postol on queer-street!


What happened Mex?
Since I had to go to the shops _myself_ I missed some?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

HBO has the biggest budget...why can't they give us better stuff than this? A 12 rounder? Seriously


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

pathetic undercard as usual


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> What happened Mex?
> Since I had to go to the shops _myself_ I missed some?


Pistol whatever ate a left hook knees buckled and he feel back into the corner hurt badly. He recovered though and never hit the canvas.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What happened Mex?
> Since I had to go to the shops _myself_ I missed some?


Postol ate a hook and flew back while doing a dance. Aydin got him good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> HBO has the biggest budget...why can't they give us better stuff than this? A 12 rounder? Seriously


HBO is seriously on ESPN level cards now. HBO needs to fire the boxing guy. He has killed them.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kind of said that Aydin doesn't know how to fight on the inside.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> HBO has the biggest budget...why can't they give us better stuff than this? A 12 rounder? Seriously


the gbp split has got them hurting bad. they'll pretty much try to hype anybody these days.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

It´s not a bad fight....
The type of fight that you should see at the Friday Night Fights though, no doubt....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Aydin getting jabbed to death.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pistol whatever ate a left hook knees buckled and he feel back into the corner hurt badly. He recovered though and never hit the canvas.





Mexi-Box said:


> Postol ate a hook and flew back while doing a dance. Aydin got him good.


Cheers guys.Much appreciated.:good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ivanoff vs Volkoff.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> It´s not a bad fight....
> The type of fight that you should see at the Friday Night Fights though, no doubt....


This card is similar to the ESPN card we saw last week with the two lightweights and then Stiverne and Arreola


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> the gbp split has got them hurting bad. they'll pretty much try to hype anybody these days.


The Oscar Valdez fight would have cost less and would have meant something. This is junk between two fringe contenders. Neither guy is going anywhere.

Top Rank has a card in Fresno that features 2012 USA Olympian Jose Ramirez and heavyweight Andy Ruiz.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny though it seems as if Postol is the one gassing.

Barrera and Chavez Sr.
Mexican broadcast is what the US should have.
Roy, Tarver, Max, and Ward.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This card is similar to the ESPN card we saw last week with the two lightweights and then Stiverne and Arreola


Yeah, I gotta say you´re right......


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Postol beat that ass in found 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny though it seems as if Postol is the one gassing.
> 
> Barrera and Chavez Sr.
> Mexican broadcast is what the US should have.
> Roy, Tarver, Max, and Ward.


Roy and Tarver calling a fight together would be more entertaining than most fights.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

RJJ laughing at Postol's chin. A bit ironic.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Postol would give Danny problems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Didn't Lennox and that shitty brit with the monicle come out to tina Turner Simply the best?
> I chalk that up to the euro in him.


I guess.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Postol would give Danny problems
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would he? He gets hit too much. IMHO to give Danny any problems.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The Oscar Valdez fight would have cost less and would have meant something. This is junk between two fringe contenders. Neither guy is going anywhere.
> 
> *Top Rank has a card in Fresno that features 2012 USA Olympian Jose Ramirez and heavyweight Andy Ruiz*.


now why in the world wouldn't they put that on the undercard on HBO?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kind of said that Aydin doesn't know how to fight on the inside.


Aydin throws only single punch,doesn't jab his way in, doesn't go to the body and has that kinda improvist semi useful headmovement many fighters who fight a tall fighter when they aren't used to move their head have. He has little chance and a straight right hand would help him a lot Postol's right hand is glued to his face he isn't going to get through with left hooks he landed that one hook because it came a little bit from the front and caught Postol on the front of his face. a left hook followed by a straight and finish the combination with a left hook to the body and one of his punches would land for sure

About Postol if he didn't train with Provo I would have said that he would get his head punched in by him because as good as he is of a boxer he is no puncher and he fights too fan friendly given his style he would have to clinch and fight ugly to beat high level pressure fighters with power. 
Not sure about 140 who's there? Provo but Postol trains with him. Alvarado might fight Pacquiao or stay at a higher weight even if he loses he's a big guy, Rios won't ever fight at 140 again, Khan has moved up.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Aydins Achilles heel has always been his volume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is 12 rounds of pure agony...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO commentary shitting hard on Aydin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> now why in the world wouldn't they put that on the undercard on HBO?


Arum doesn't give a fuck.

-----
LOL @ Lampley saying Buffer is friendly.

Roy Jones is on crack claiming Postol is like Paul Williams WTF


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy just compared this guy to Paul Williams :lol:.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why Freddie roach trying to steal Marvin's shine?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Jones Jr. has been riding Postol all night. :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

why wasn't the victor fight on vcash? easy pick.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> HBO commentary shitting hard on Aydin.


Tbf this performance is really underwhelming he throws only single shots and fought like he waslooking for the lucky punch from the opening bell not like he had a legit gameplan


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is HBO acting like Guerrero didn't do the same thing to Aydin in his first fight at 147


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Aydin is a pro and doesn't even know how to cut the fucking ring off. This man was a champion at 147 smh


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Nah fuck this round was better from Aydin I was hoping his trainer would get him outof the fight I want that fight to be over I'm tired as fcuka dn wanna see JMM fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Aydin and Postol are bums. Postol can't take hard shots, and Aydin has never known how to get out of first gear.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

H shit someone post jmm by decision in my name on the predictions league page! using my laptop for other things.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Aydin and Postol are bums. Postol can't take hard shots, and Aydin has never known how to get out of first gear.


I think your selling them short by calling them bums

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I think your selling them short by calling them bums
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


journeyman and ESPN level fighters both of them.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> For you two and my other "friends" who I thought had my back @Hands of Iron @turbotime;
> 
> Who needs ya? :suicide
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I think your selling them short by calling them bums
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I'm not. They are both decent trialhorses who should never have been given title shots.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> journeyman and ESPN level fighters both of them.


ESPN level fighters for the most part are slappers IMO, these guys have pretty good technique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pistol whatever ate a left hook knees buckled and he feel back into the corner hurt badly. He recovered though and never hit the canvas.





Bogotazo said:


> H shit someone post jmm by decision in my name on the predictions league page! using my laptop for other things.


If you tell me how to do it I could try for you....or I could remember the "shopgate" scandal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Postol rushing in an smothering himself.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> ESPN level fighters for the most part are slappers IMO, these guys have pretty good technique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty of real punchers on ESPN, but the fact is its a designation of competitive level and skill, not punching technique.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Aydin got folded like a lawn-chair!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Aydin is done as a pro.
Postol will be KO'd when he steps up.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Can they fire him Lampley already


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet combinations! nice ko!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maxx Kellerman and co really trying to sell Wildcard and Top Rank fighters. LOL
Floyd's gym pretty much kills the argument he is making.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful shot! Pow!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I hope to never see either guy ever again.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wins over Lundy, aydin....not too shabby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I wanted to bet against Aydin tonight.atsch
I'm sure I asked @SJS20 about this guy earlier tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder why HBO shows these "Cotto highlights" where he beat fucking D-Rod, the same man who battled out a draw against a shot bum last night.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Donaire/Vetyka. The most important fight happening at featherweight at the moment; although, GRJ/Lomachenko is the most anticipated.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford vs. Gamboa is the best fight on Hbo's schedule.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

HBO has some good fights coming up. Going to be a great summer.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I wanted to bet against Aydin tonight.atsch
> I'm sure I asked @*SJS20* about this guy earlier tonight.


Victor was -200 tonight. I dropped 120. Easy 60 bucks... too bad i had money tied up on JMM and over parlay.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cotto sounds terrible speaking english. LOL.
How the fuck did Marquez find a way to speak english so well so much quicker.
Cotto's been taking english lessons since he was in 140.

Cotto is fat as hell, he will be taking a knee against Martinez


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not the "A-side B-side". Im so tired of that...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crawford vs. Gamboa is the best fight on Hbo's schedule.


I agree, better than the shot fighters fest that Martinez vs Cotto will be (quite harsh from my part to call them shot fighters probably, but you got my point).


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wins over Lundy, aydin....not too shabby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can build this guy up all you want, but he is a eurobum fighting at a eurobum level. He has no chin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Alvarado only 152 lbs.; I was expecting him to have more than 4 lbs. on Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> I agree, better than the shot fighters fest that Martinez vs Cotto will be (quite harsh from my part to call them shot fighters probably, but you got my point).


Its rough but fair, Cotto and Marinez are both way past their best


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado seems like a guy who wants to do right but always finds a way to do the wrong thing or slip up. I like him but he will find a way to disappoint you, it seems.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Alvarados getting his ass whooped tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm starting to get shaky--not a good sign.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I have no idea what to expect of this fight stylistically......I think Juan wins, but I can´t figure in my head if he is winning looking good or bad tonight tbh....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Victor was -200 tonight. I dropped 120. Easy 60 bucks... too bad i had money tied up on JMM and over parlay.


There's no value on a straight JMM win,and I didn't know enough about Victor even though Aydin was a clear favourite but I felt he was beatable.
Bad mistake,that could have made a worthwhile accumulator.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crawford vs. Gamboa is the best fight on Hbo's schedule.


I think it's the biggest mismatch and least interesting.
---------------------------------------------------------

Is Showtime actually getting better at the presentation aspect than HBO?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lets see how far gone Marquez and Alvarado are


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I like that JMM was wearing long sleeves and a thick vest jacket in every interview when it's been near 100 in LA everyday


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I think it's the biggest mismatch and least interesting.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is Showtime actually getting better at the presentation aspect than HBO?


Ever since Showtime brought on Inside the NFL all their sports presentation has gotten better IMHO.
They are definitely on par with HBO


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> I think it's the biggest mismatch and least interesting.
> 
> why so?
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I think it's the biggest mismatch and least interesting.
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is Showtime actually getting better at the presentation aspect than HBO?


Do you think Gamboa will beat him or do you think Crawford will outclass Gamboa?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hav e vcash on Alvarado.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez got that HGH PED stomache


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Marquez is on the Roids, not even being a dick because I like the guy. But the fucking chest acne is a dead give away combined with the body he has for his age. Anyways this is gonna be good.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

a 40 year old welterweight would have been unheard of in 1981.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Marquez is on the Roids, not even being a dick because I like the guy. But the fucking chest acne is a dead give away combined with the body he has for his age. Anyways this is gonna be good.


no just working out and getting older.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mike needs to throw some damned punches.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

a 40 year old Marquez in 1981 would have been beaten in a few rounds by any of the guys like Hearns/Duran/Leonard/Cuevas.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM looks very top heavy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Give Marquez the round but Alvarado is using the right tactics.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no just working out and getting older.


Yes, plus steroids. Not taking anything away from the guy, everyone does it. It is just fairly obvious.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Alvarado looks straight huge against Marquez. Wow, I can't believe he only weighs 4 more pounds than Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mike needs to throw some damned punches.


He is taking his time and feeling him out. He lost the first but marquez is opening up and walked into a nice hard right to the ear.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> JMM looks very top heavy


that is never good, the legs get tired when that happens.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> JMM looks very top heavy


I thought that was just me thinking that.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruslan took Alvarados soul.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Marquez.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Give Marquez the round but Alvarado is using the right tactics.


Yup at least he had a game plan, he is promoted as a brawler, but when he brawls he loses (Rios 1 and Ruslan)


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Marquez needs to win the first few rounds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Do you think Gamboa will beat him or do you think Crawford will outclass Gamboa?


Crawford. Couldn't be less interested in Gamboa. The good thing is, Crawford dominates and he'll more than likely be gone...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Marquez has some beautiful timing, so smooth.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mike needs to use hius jab and push the pace. With the way Marquez body is now. He's gonna get tired in the later rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado isn't landing much but when he does he is marking up Marquez's face.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mike needs to use hius jab and push the pace. With the way Marquez body is now. He's gonna get tired in the later rounds.


exactly.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> a 40 year old welterweight would have been unheard of in 1981.


As we both know my friend,by 29 anyone under 160 had to think about their next career move back then.
27-28 for under 147 with a small number of exceptions.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mike waiting too much. 2-0 Marquez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Marquez.

The HBO commentators are extremely biased towards Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

20 - 18 Marquez
Marquez doesn't want to get into a war though, I don't like what I see when Alvarado lands.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado is tentative. The past fights have affected him a little. He doesn't want to get in a brawl. This is why he needed more tuneups. He might have a plan here, but he is waiting.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Marquez needs to win the first few rounds.


I'd say he's got the first two buddy,but if Alvarado can get more output it'll get harder for Juan.
He's better going backwards but now he's going forward and getting caught in two minds.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mike is doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarado not giving Juan openings to counters.......he is still losing though, just not getting beat up or something, still losing...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

30 - 27 Marquez

Could have sworn Pat Russell said headbutt "NO Cut" not headbutt cut.
Alvarado changing strategy already but nervous about opening up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fight is going exactly as expected. Alvarado is one of the most overrated fighters in recent years. dude has no amateur experience and his claim to fame is beating Rios(which he already lost to)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado finding a home for that left hook though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Marquez round.

30-27 Marquez.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado seems gunshy and tentative after his last few fights. I don't blame him. He took good punches in those fights.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Marquez looks way better from the outset than he did against Bradley. Alvarado can't let the old man pick him apart. Roy Jones said he thinks he wants to take it to the late rounds, and I think he's right...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful from Marquez.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Alvarado has no chance fighting like this.....


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Marquez looks way better from the outset than he did against Bradley. Alvarado can't let the old man pick him apart. Roy Jones said he thinks he wants to take it to the late rounds, and I think he's right...


he looks better because Alvarado is not as good as Bradley.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikes trainer is trying to get him ktfo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

40 - 36 
Alvarado needs to stop trying to box. Marquez is taking him to school when he tries to box.

--------

Crowd booing Bradley. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Marquez looks very sharp for this fight. 

40-36 Marquez.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Alvarados here for a pay day. He has no intentions of winning


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

why do you think Marquez picked Alvarado to fight? I don't blame Mike. He just needs a few fights to get back on track, not rush back into a big fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

epect a KO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Marquez is really digging in those body shots. Alvarez is struggling big time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> he looks better because Alvarado is not as good as Bradley.


one reason. But he moving laterally much better and letting combinations go...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Boring fight. More one-sided than I predicted


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Marquez is really digging in those body shots. Alvarez is struggling big time.


I think Alvarado is just a little worn out from the last few fights. Can you imagine how good this fight would have been if JMM fought the Alvarado who fought Rios the first time?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I've never understood this. If you're getting hit clean anyway...why not just throw some punches. Alvarado gets inside...and does absolutely nothing


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> one reason. But he moving laterally much better and letting combinations go...


he can do that against Alvarado more than Bradley. And Bradley's handspeed is twice as fast as Alvarado.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

60-56 Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Alvarado actually got the best single shot in the exchange at the end of the round, he needs to push Marquez to flurry and constantly move and try to throw with him.

50 - 45 Marquez


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I've never understood this. If you're getting hit clean anyway...why not just throw some punches. Alvarado gets inside...and does absolutely nothing


he doesn't want to be countered.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Alvarado fighting like he's been paid to throw it


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mike tried to out smart Marquez. didn't work now he has to get aggressive which will only bring out the beast in Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado is putting on a worse performance that Juan Diaz and Katsidiss.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Alvarado is just a little worn out from the last few fights. Can you imagine how good this fight would have been if JMM fought the Alvarado who fought Rios the first time?


It would have been a better fight. Mike does not look like the same fighter. I have seen Mike come back from fights he was losing, though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Jab actually backs JMM up a little bit, Mike should try it a little more and pressure hard behind it, not just come straight in.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Alvarado fighting like he's been paid to throw it


Hes definitely giving the fight away. Hes not trying to win. Marquez doesnt look real game either


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> he can do that against Alvarado more than Bradley. And Bradley's handspeed is twice as fast as Alvarado.


Didn't like how he looked that night at all. tonight, he's in a groove...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great fight.

JMM has every round.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It would have been a better fight. Mike does not look like the same fighter. I have seen Mike come back from fights he was losing, though.


and he might, but he has been stopped in 2 fights in the last couple of years. It has to affect his confidence.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good exchange at the end.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

60-54 Marquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

60 - 54 Marquez

Marquez has to brawl like he did at the end of the 6th that is his only change.
The good part is that Marquez is slowing down and starting to try to do that. 
Now is Alvarado's chance to press if he is seriously about winning.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Lampley needs to shut the fuck up. This fight sucks cause Alvarado sucks..

The good news, we get pac jmm 5.

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

JMM, fucking hell, what a fighter! Shut out so far.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Didn't like how he looked that night at all. tonight, he's in a groove...


I know, but if he fought Bradley tonight, he would not be in the groove. The opponent does that to the fighter.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> There's no value on a straight JMM win,and I didn't know enough about Victor even though Aydin was a clear favourite but I felt he was beatable.
> Bad mistake,that could have made a worthwhile accumulator.


You're right JMM -260 on my site. He was decent for decision +200, then over the over parlay with tennis which was risky bc tennis very rigged. Of Course Alverado +350 for decision. Parlay is the only way to make some money on this match. JMM not aggressive enough to get the Ko.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado has to land body punches to help JMM tire.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Marquez getting those accidental headbutts in to hurt the other opponent. Seen this before

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Alvarado is sloooowly but surely getting a little closer bit by bit, Marquez is not making him miss by as much anymore..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado is done, dude doesn't even want to try to win.
He is scared to death to move his hands.
He is a broken fighter. He is done.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I know, but if he fought Bradley tonight, he would not be in the groove. The opponent does that to the fighter.


it's all about how Juan Manuel looks to me. He's got a lot more energy tonight and that's obvious...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

70-63 marquez.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If you're going to get hit anyway...why not get hit for a reason?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> it's all about how Juan Manuel looks to me. He's got a lot more energy tonight and that's obvious...


I agree, some of it has to do with the opponent of course, but there is also the eye test and Marquez looks better tonight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> it's all about how Juan Manuel looks to me. He's got a lot more energy tonight and that's obvious...


I see what you are saying, but in my mind it is the opponent and not JMM.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would like to see Mike get JMM inside for an uppercut.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Would favor Juan over Pac Man. Again...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

i think Mike could have the uppercut available to him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Easy 650k for Mike.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I would like to see Mike get JMM inside for an uppercut.


not me.. I think JMM loses a decision to Pacman..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its over Alvarado is done.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooowwweeeeeee...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Juan! Beautiful shot!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Straight on the button.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That shot, wow.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

BIG knockdown!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Bomb!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado put done fucking around on the outside trying to box instead of grinding on the inside.
Alvarado might as well retire after this fight.
Mentally and you can see in his face he has already quit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ot's over. They might at well stop it in the corner. I think Mikes career is done.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He asked him if he knew where he was at and he said "naw" lmao fuck man.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

he gon quit again


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

sweet shot...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man Mike looks like a shot fighter. Gun shy and punch resistance is declining.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

people are going to say JMM fought great, but no one sees that Alvarado is worn out from his last few fights. There is a reason JMM handpicked him and not Provo.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HOLY FUCK....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!
We got a fight now


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh damn


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He got heart...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Down goes Marquez, honly shit.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

WOW, HOLY FUCK. JMM doesn't appear hurt though!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR MARQUEZ!

#Boom

:deadmanny


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR ALVARADO

#Bang

rov


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alvarado has to keep punching. He got it into the late rounds, go for it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That cut looks nasty.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado got his fire back.
Lets go mike


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck these guys are gangsters


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What an incredible round. Amazing heart from both.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, this fight lit up.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! They are going at it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Alotta Latinos must use the streams because my one fucking up. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

big round for Alvarado and still might not have won it...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado has to go for broke and engage and trade with Marquez. He has to. Its his only chance


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i don't even get worried when JMM gets dropped. aint nobody knocking him out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That wasn't a hurtful knockdown.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez initiating clenches. Mike has to press


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> That wasn't a hurtful knockdown.


yeah but he shows he will go down if he is hit clean. I hope Alvarado keeps bombing away. He could get the knockout, I doubt it, but it is his only chance.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate not having cable I feel like i'm listening to this shit on the radio like an old timer reading the RBR lol thanks for posting guys


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mike has a great round....and goes right back to waiting.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nowt like boxing aye :ibutt


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike has to take the initiative, but then JMM will counter. He wants JMM to open up so he can counter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Alvarado is just done and trying to get to the final bell.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado fighting retarded.
I don't understand his mindset.
He only fights how he used to when he gets hit.
He used to initate action and take one to give one, he is frustrating as hell.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i don't even get worried when JMM gets dropped. aint nobody knocking him out.


Homeboy got so much weight on top prolly don't help his balance either.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Alvarado has to go for broke and engage and trade with Marquez. He has to. Its his only chance


he waited and watched and got hit in that round...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> yeah but he shows he will go down if he is hit clean. I hope Alvarado keeps bombing away. He could get the knockout, I doubt it, but it is his only chance.


He's always been that way. He always gets back up, though. No worries.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Alvarado fighting retarded.
> I don't understand his mindset.
> He only fights how he used to when he gets hit.
> He used to initate action and take one to give one, he is frustrating as hell.


Brutal wars and ko will do that to fighters. He hadn't have an easy fight for like 5 fights in a row. I hope he got a lot of money saved for his retirement bc it is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH Shit that was a knockdown.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was a knockdwn.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Yup,.this fight is on cruise control. Mission over for alvarado..

If he lands another knockdown..

Sequel time

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mike coming on hard at the end.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn man, Mraquez is winning this fight clearly.......but Alvarado is a little dangerous indeed.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Alvarado only needs 12 knockdowns to win this fight.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> That was a knockdwn.


Gloves didn't touch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez's glove hit the ground.
Alvarado needs to run out and jump on Marquez. that waiting to strike shit has to go.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

OK. No knockdown.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pacquiao will have the last say when they fight again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mikes most likely gonna lose, but i think this fight will give him some confidence back.... unless he gets KO'd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

on replay good call by the ref...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pac vs. Marquez V coming up. :gsg


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

JMM has reyes and Mike has everlast. Never understood fighting with different gloves.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

cleared the over.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fight, another magical night of boxing. So happy for Marquez, always be my favourite Mexican fighter.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Joy of fucking joys. Pac/JMM 5 here we come.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Alvarado didn't want to win. He is done as a professional.
Marquez is slower than ever, can't move for long periods, stationary as hell.
Ruslan kills Marquez, Bradley beats him again.
Marquez should got get his money.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM is such a pleasure to watch. HBO is lucky to still have him the way they disrespected him after the last Pacquiao fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Alvarado took a bad beating. I would love to see him stop boxing.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Marquez still elite. JMM vs Provo is what i wanna see.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope they don't have JMM/Pacman 5, but neither guys has much else. Pacman doesn't want to lose moving up or fighting a faster guy, and JMM cannot beat any other top guy except Pacman. So that is the fight which will happen. I pick Pacman UD JMM.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> JMM has reyes and Mike has everlast. Never understood fighting with different gloves.


...and mike was looking for a one shot KO. funny


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

hell of a fight by Marquez. He's fine, just a not so great performance last time out. Now bring on another ridiculous check and a victory over Pacquiao again...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Marquez still elite. JMM vs Provo is what i wanna see.


he is not elite. He handpicked Alvarado..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Mikes most likely gonna lose, but i think this fight will give him some confidence back.... unless he gets KO'd


Mike is done.
He is a fighter scared, terrified of getting hit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Boxing Legend. Viva la Mehico


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Alvarado. Face of broken person


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Marquez still elite. JMM vs Provo is what i wanna see.


Provo would hurt JMM and retire him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Please no Pacquiao fight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

I love how that man fights :bbb

War Marquez


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

JMM has better knockout power than floyd.

Would like to see JMM -Floyd rematch.

Pharmacia JMM vs new Mayweather with dad trainer is a good fight these days

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Provo would hurt JMM and retire him.


:think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> If you tell me how to do it I could try for you....or I could remember the "shopgate" scandal.


:lol: shopgate


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> JMM has better knockout power than floyd.
> 
> Would like to see JMM -Floyd rematch.
> 
> ...


You must have missed the Bradley fight and fallen asleep during this one. The only one getting knocked the hell out vs. "Pharmacia" JMM seems to be Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

hbo pushing for the 5th fight

fuck em


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Fucking translator is a joke! This dude and the dude from Showtime. Both are pathetic! Can't believe they can't find anyone better.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAH. JMM shitting on HBOs plans. i love it. KTFO6


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


:lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :think


I really think so. Provo's style is very dangerous for a 40 year old JMM.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


I think that he'd beat both Herrera and Garcia.

Danny "Swift" is actually slower than 40 year-old JMM.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


lol fuck no.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tough decision for JMM. If he fights Pac, he will prolly lose and then it will become a never ending series.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


Huh?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Road to Marquez/Pacquiao: V, Bradley/Provodnikov: II, and Alvarado/Rios: III.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> I think that he'd beat both Herrera and Garcia.
> 
> Danny "Swift" is actually slower than 40 year-old JMM.


He isn't outboxing Herrera, and Garcia would time his ass and knock him out with the left. You know the same left Alvarado was landing repeatedly


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You must have missed the Bradley fight and fallen asleep during this one. The only one getting knocked the hell out vs. "Pharmacia" JMM seems to be Manny Pacquiao.


Mayweather dont want none of pharmacia JMM

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


that's bull.

Peterson-Win

Lucus-Win

Garcia-I'd give the edge to Marquez

and Herrera? Get real...


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Marquez just had bad luck with black fighters. He obliterates Peterson 

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH. JMM shitting on HBOs plans. i love it. KTFO6


Marquez playing hard to get. But Hes really in it for the pay day. Theres only one big pay day for marquez, when he walks into the negotiations the man who ko'd pacquiao


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Road to Marquez/Pacquiao: V, Bradley/Provodnikov: II, and Alvarado/Rios: III.


This.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> that's bull.
> 
> Peterson-Win
> 
> ...


What makes you think Marquez would beat Garcia or deal with the slickness, huge chin, and skill of Herrera. Herrera gives him the same problems Bradley did.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He isn't outboxing Herrera, and Garcia would time his ass and knock him out with the left. You know the same left Alvarado was landing repeatedly


And how many times has JMM been knocked out? He's always been susceptible to flash knockdowns, but Danny would be bleeding yet again if he tried to actually finish the guy. You should probably watch Garcia's fights with shot Morales and try to picture what JMM would be able to do. His timing is superior to Garcia's and he counters with more than just one punch.

Herrera is the new world-beater on the block, I guess, but JMM is just plain better than him. He was good enough to take five rounds from Bradley, and I don't see Mauricio out-performing Tim.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto talking about A side B side lol. Martinez pissed about everything lol


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What makes you think Marquez would beat Garcia or deal with the slickness, huge chin, and skill of Herrera. Herrera gives him the same problems Bradley did.


But he isn't Bradley; nowhere near the same athletic quality and speed.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hurling insults big time LMAO. This shit is great.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Martinez is fucking owning Cotto in the face off :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Dude, this faceoff music is the worst. Just add the chhh shh shh ahh ahh sounds from fridsy the 13th and you got yourself a horror movie soundtrack.

Diva vs guy with shitty tattoos

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man Cotto just taking the beating omg. He diva, an asshole, he a loser LMAO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> And how many times has JMM been knocked out? He's always been susceptible to flash knockdowns, but Danny would be bleeding yet again if he tried to actually finish the guy. You should probably watch Garcia's fights with shot Morales and try to picture what JMM would be able to do. His timing is superior to Garcia's and he counters with more than just one punch.
> 
> Herrera is the new world-beater on the block, I guess, but JMM is just plain better than him. He was good enough to take five rounds from Bradley, and I don't see Mauricio out-performing Tim.


Shaw Garcia put Morales to sleep. Saw Garcia bust Lucas and put him on his ass. Saw Garcia put Khan to sleep. Garcia is limited but he has excellent timing, a nice right hand and a excellent left hook. I think you should look at the last 3 Marquez fights, he isn't what you think he is. Also he was getting his clean with the left from Manny, Bradley, and Alvarado. He can not afford to get hit with the left from danny, period.

I see no way with his current style that Marquez is able to walk down and take out Herrera.

--------

Martinez fighting for the children. LOL


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man Martinez is taking Cotto's soul in this faceoff.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Max getting put on spot LMAO. The best faceoff ever.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You don't fuck with Martinez in Face Offs.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Greatest face off ever.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Man that face off turned gay real quick. I liked it at first but somewhere that shit went south.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> JMM has better knockout power than floyd.
> 
> Would like to see JMM -Floyd rematch.
> 
> ...


Floyd would win easily again. Styles make fights.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor Cotto how can he ever show his face in public again???
Sergio fucken destroyed him & verbally put him in pink panties


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

loved that faceoff. wasn't all that hped for this fight until now.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Floyd would win easily again. Styles make fights.


JMM's pharmacia right will hurt Floyd

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What makes you think Marquez would beat Garcia or deal with the slickness, huge chin, and skill of Herrera. Herrera gives him the same problems Bradley did.


No way. Herrera's good at what he can do. He's really a slow plodder whose jab-feint-jab again strategy the was working against Garcia wouldn't work with Marquez as that's how he gets started to. That would look a lot like the one tonight...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> JMM's pharmacia right will hurt Floyd
> 
> sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


JMM is too much of a boxer to fully abuse his roids against Floyd. So Floyd will Decision again.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


You lose credibility by saying such things. That statement is ridiculous to the point of being offensive.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Not shocked at all. Good to see him not take too bad of a beating


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Juan was throwing some nice combos tonight, and that knocked down on the 8th was just beautiful! Congrats to my man Juan!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> JMM is too much of a boxer to fully abuse his roids against Floyd. So Floyd will Decision again.


This isn't an issue about "roids." Styles make fights, Floyds style is kryptonite to Marquez.

This doesn't take anything from Marquez or Floyd.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This isn't an issue about "roids." Styles make fights, Floyds style is kryptonite to Marquez.
> 
> This doesn't take anything from Marquez or Floyd.


Yeah i was just trolling. i don't even really think JMM is on roids.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> For all of you that think Marquez is elite put him in the ring with Peterson, Matthaysse, Garcia, and/or Herrera. He would lose 4 out of 4.


Marquez vs Garcia would be mirror images, Marquez being better at leading and counter punching. don't see how, stylistically all Garcia has is size. he's even slower than Marquez and reacts slower. He loses to Matthysse and *could lose Herrera. that spoiler style herrera has showed that aggressive counter punchers are wrong stylistically. Although Marquez isn't that bad at leading I still believe its a 60/40 fight.

and I mean the current Marquez.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You're right JMM -260 on my site. He was decent for decision +200, then over the over parlay with tennis which was risky bc tennis very rigged. Of Course Alverado +350 for decision. Parlay is the only way to make some money on this match. JMM not aggressive enough to get the Ko.


Sorry if me going by the old way doesn't come across well but I had a small bet on Marquez points at 6/5,but just to have picked Victor for a win would have made that an unusually well priced double.
Sick I never put it on now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

after watching last nights fight again, i have to ask how in the FUCK did that stupid old retard Harold Lederman give the 7th to Alvarado? That was one of the most clearest rounds for Juan...I swear to god that stupid old fuck is such a shit scorer...but we all know that.


----------

